# Britax Advocate 70 vs Frontier 85



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

We were recently in a minor car accident and need to replace a seat. I'm trying to figure out what would be the best option for us.

I have 2 kids:

DS1 is 2 1/2, 39 inches, and 32 lbs and is currently riding (just turned him FF) in Radian XL and occasionally in a True Fit Premier

DS2 is 15 months, 20ish lbs, and 30 inches. He is riding RF in his True Fit Premier.

Right now I have to change DS2's car seat every time we take DH's car. I am thinking about keeping both of the True Fit's RF in each vehicle for DS2. What would be the best seat for DS1??? I LOVE my radian except that when DS1 fall's asleep his head almost always tips forward. I love that is is small (narrow) therefore doesn't take up a lot of room, and is easy for DS1 to get in and out of since it is level with the seat.

I like that if I bought the frontier it would likely be the last seat I would have to buy for DS1. I'm just wondering if he is too young to put into a combination seat.. Would I be jeopardizing his safety?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Using the harness in a combination seat is just as safe as using the harness ffing in a convertible. If you aren't going to use the seat rfing, then the frontier (or a nautilus or a maestro) makes the most sense.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

PP is exactly right. There's no step down in safety between a forwarding facing convertible and a harnessed combo seat. I'd get the Frontier as well


----------

